# ImageView: Bilder in niedriger Grafik anzeigen lassen



## Jonas31 (23. Feb 2019)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe vor kurzem ein Messenger entwickelt. Im Chatroom kann man Texte und Bilder versenden. Dies wird denn über ein RecyclerView angezeigt. Allerdings wenn ein paar hochauflösende Bilder dabei sind ruckelt das RecyclerView beim Scrollen ein wenig. Ich möchte das dies denn fließend läuft. Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit? z.B. wie die Bilder in einer niedriger Grafik anzeigen lassen oder so?


----------



## Meeresgott (23. Feb 2019)

Hallo Jonas, 

du könntest ein Bild in hoher Auflösung im Chat mit niedriger Auflösung anzeigen und nur wenn der User auf das Bild klickt wird dieses mit hoher Auflösung angezeigt. Dazu müsstest du das Bild nach dem empfangen aber vor dem einzeigen runter skalieren und am besten beide Bilder abspeichern. Würdest du nur das Original Bild behalten müsstest du beim öffnen eines Chates dann immer alle Bilder neu Skalieren was wieder zum ruckeln führen würde. 

Hier ist ein Link zum Thema skalieren von Bildern in Android: https://developer.android.com/reference/android/widget/ImageView.ScaleType

Falls es dennoch ruckeln sollte könntest du auch dein eigenes Bild erstellen indem du jede n Pixel auslässt. Hätte einen "Unschärfe" Effekt. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir zumindest einen Ansatz geben. 

VG


----------



## Jonas31 (5. Mrz 2019)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort . Allerdings komm ich bei der angegebenen nicht weiter. Könntest du mir vielleicht ein Code-Beispiel senden?


----------

